# Big Day!!!!



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

People, i just want to bring it everyones attention that i have just made the rank of "Tracker"...its the little victorys folks...

Yes, i'm extremely bored at work today...sorry to drag you all down with me...


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats! Hopefully someday while ignoring my actual job and playing on here
I too can acheive that status


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I am at guide status, what does that make me? How do you get to tracker status?


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...you passed "Tracker" long ago...quit bragging...i'm guessing another 400 or so post and i'll achieve the rank of "Guide"...good grief thats a lot to talk about...


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm working towards my 1000th post. While I try to make them count, some are senseless... like this one  

I've gotta say, you've had some good post (w/ great pics)... don't get caught up in the numbers game!  

Zob


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I wasn't trying to brag brookid, I have no idea what the stipulations are for achieving different status's. So I assume by your reply its the # of posts?


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

C-n-D

i was joking...and yes the amount of post slowly moves one up in status...which obviously means nothing more than one spends to much time at the computer...

having said that, here is another time waster...

http://www.downloadlab.com/chickenandeggs.html

I'm throwing down the challenge at 202...don't make me come back and defend my crown!!!


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

202 That's one quick mouse I can't get over 125. 

Congrats as well on the tracker status.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Heck, I'm happy just being a "Master Sportsman," since this is the only place I'm likely ever to be called one!


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I can't get past 128. Maybe someday I'll get both tracker and over 128.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Just wanted to see what type I was, I forgot it's been so long since posting.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Hemish said:


> Just wanted to see what type I was, I forgot it's been so long since posting.


Good to hear from ya!


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...thats not fair....:tsk: ....but no a bad idea


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

does that work? I though post needed to be a certain length to count. I hope this one makes it.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

I still consider it a compliment to be called a Master Baiter ?


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

looks like Ive got a ways to go


----------

